# 10-year-old autistic girl singing 'Hallelujah'



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2016)

We've got a few music threads, but it's Christmas and seeing what autism does do my cousin, this little girl deserves her own thread.

God I love this.

10-year-old autistic girl singing 'Hallelujah' will give you goosebumps

The video of the choirs's version of Leonard Cohen’s "Hallelujah" — recorded at the school's Christmas show — has gained almost 170,000 views in three days. 

Kaylee Rodgers, from Donaghadee, County Down, has autism and attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), but singing has helped her build up her confidence.

Kaylee's headteacher told UTV that the video shows how far Kaylee has come since she came to the school in Primary Four (aged between 7 and 8). 

"For a child who came in P4 and wouldn't really talk, wouldn’t really read out in class, to stand and perform in front of an audience is amazing. It takes a lot of effort on Kaylee’s part"" Colin Millar, principal of Killard House, told UTV.


----------



## Dame (Dec 22, 2016)

Lovely. Thank you for posting this. I needed it today.


btw: Many autists have perfect pitch. (My Gregory is one.)


----------

